# Has anyone tried Ink4ever.com?



## dAi (Jan 27, 2008)

I have an epson cx9400 and they're selling ink cartridges for $5.00?

what is ink4ever.com? i tried searching there site in about but nothin and so is here


epson ink cartridges are like $50.00 for cyan, magenta and yellow

but on ink4ever.com has them for $5 bucks

has any one purchased anything off ink4ever.com?


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

I have never seen them before, but the ink they sell is OEM compatible based on their website. This is not direct-to-garment (dtg) inks. If you want to do inkjet transfers, it might work. It will not work in a dtg printer. If you want it for inkjet transfers, you might have a better chance of someone answering you that actually uses that ink if you post it in the heat transfer forum. This is the dtg forum - which is very much different.


----------

